# Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x



## beachkini (10 Dez. 2012)

kopf99


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(23 Dateien, 3.940.415 Bytes = 3,758 MiB)


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

....................................... :angry: :thx:


----------



## MetalFan (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

Ey, das ist doch nicht wahr?! :angry:


----------



## laika84 (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

Na der muss ja Kohle haben  Danke!


----------



## realsacha (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*



Punisher schrieb:


> was soll man dazu sagen?




*da gibt's nur eine Antwort:* :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## marcelb (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

danke für das geile gerät. und hana ist auch nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## beachkini (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

Seine Twitter Einträge dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen 



> Came out of meditation and paparatzi shooting my fat stomach  but I'm not leaving beach, they gotta eat too




 


> Maybe they aren't shooting my fat stomach @ all ? #selfcentered. Like heaven on beach today


----------



## Exilsachse1 (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

Ein hübsches Girl aber was will sie nur mit dieser "Ruine" ? Nennt man das Liebe oder doch schon Prostitution ? Das ist wieder mal der Beweis,das manche Frauen für Geld alles tun,einfach nur ekelhaft ! Trotzdem vielen Dank für die aufklärenden Bilder.


----------



## willbilder (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

Na wenn das mal nicht die große und wahre Liebe ist. Das der Typ über 300 Mio hat ist reiner Zufall.


----------



## solefun (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

Vaterkomplex und/oder geldgeil. Na ja, Vaterkomplex ist meistens seltener.


----------



## Sachse (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x23 MQ*

klasse sieht sie ja aus, aber bei den Bildern mit Russel kommt mir das Mittag wieder hoch :kotz:

aber nu ja, wo die Liebe eben hinfällt


----------



## beachkini (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x36 MQ*

Etwas größer


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(13 Dateien, 4.322.848 Bytes = 4,123 MiB)


----------



## beimi (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x36 MQ*

sehr lecker, besten dank


----------



## ShiningEyes (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x36 MQ*

Passt zu ihr,sie ist eh nicht hübsch


----------



## mc-hammer (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x36 MQ*

einen sexy po hat sie


----------



## beachkini (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

HQs


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(22 Dateien, 21.331.062 Bytes = 20,34 MiB)


----------



## trallla (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

:WOW:Noch 5 Jahre und ich bin Zielgruppe..


----------



## teenfreak (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Ääähm WTF?!


----------



## krasavec25 (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Ääähm WTF?!!!! :-O


----------



## wesemann (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Einfach wiederlich ;-)


----------



## whykikiboy (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Was hat er was ich nicht habe


----------



## katerkarlo (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

tolle Bilder von Hana - Super Frau, Danke


----------



## 60y09 (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Gabs da irgendwo ne Anzeige:

Alter, reicher Sack sucht lecker Pflaume ?


----------



## seemso (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

gruselig.. btw melissa george hat ihn auch ran gelassen^^...


----------



## napnap (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

what is ....
i dont even ...


----------



## Yoshi (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Danke für Hana und über den "new 55-year-old boyfriend" sagt man besser nichts ^^


----------



## ll_basi (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

wundschöne frau


----------



## peterpaulsen67 (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Vielen Dank, auch wenn es irgendwie traurig ist zu sehen, dass es der lieben Hana scheinbar doch sehr ums Geld geht.


----------



## coffinjack83 (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Was für eine Verschwändung der Weiblichkeit!!!Trotzdem danke!!!p.s.: doch der PoPo is der Hammer!!!


----------



## krassnshit (11 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Danke, insbesondere für die Updates!


----------



## stuftuf (14 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

ein echter Gammelfleischskandal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sondo (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

was ist das denn für ein alter Sack?


----------



## scott (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

man was hat sie am alten sack


----------



## eis (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*



trallla schrieb:


> :WOW:Noch 5 Jahre und ich bin Zielgruppe..



*Dann ist sie zu alt für dich. *


----------



## armin (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

da fehlen einen die Worte...


----------



## pan666 (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

ich fass es nicht
danke


----------



## Boru (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

naja .... trotzdem danke für die bilder xD


----------



## palangana71 (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Hana Nitsche ist sehr hübsch, aber der Freund ist nicht


----------



## newz (17 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Ganz ehrlich: da hat man schon 55-jährige gesehen, die besser in Schuß waren.

Vielen Dank für Hana!


----------



## severinb (18 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*



trallla schrieb:


> :WOW:Noch 5 Jahre und ich bin Zielgruppe..



alter ist egal, hauptsache, die kohle stimmt.


----------



## mattthecat (18 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

hannah war schon immer die beste von GNTM


----------



## nightmarecinema (19 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Ja, das liebe Geld :thx:


----------



## grossersport80 (26 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Money's too tight to mention
Oh mo-ney mo-ney mo-ney mon-ey
Mo-ney's too tight to mention
I can't even qual-i-fy for my pension
(Simply Red "Money's Too Tight To Mention")


----------



## Norris99 (1 Mai 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

:thx::thx:


----------



## Cypha (2 Mai 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

sie hat was sehr anziehendes, zumindest körperlich...sie ist sehr sexy.

Aber sie war schon immer leicht bis komplett neben der Spur vom Charakter und geistig .


----------



## Garek (10 Mai 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

ist wa(h)re liebe nicht was schönes


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (24 Juli 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

:thx:....:thumbup:


----------



## omega01 (24 Juli 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

mit geld geht alles


----------



## Davidoff1 (6 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Danke nochmal für die Bilder!
Zweites Update, mittlere Reihe, Bild ganz rechts: Hat sie ein Intimpiercing?


----------



## gabijanosch (6 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

ich würde auch gerne mit ihr befreundet sein


----------



## emooo (7 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

tolle frau


----------



## Freaker (11 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

nice thanks


----------



## qaudtc (13 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Lecker Fotos :thx:


----------



## Marco05_ch (16 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## marriobassler (16 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

wie vater und tochter --- naja die liebe geht durch den geldbeutel bääääääääääääh


----------



## Einskaldier (16 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

:thx: für die hübsche Hana. Nettes Fahrgestell


----------



## managerclay (28 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

die kann doch fast jeden haben, anscheinend sehr Reich


----------



## machalla123 (6 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Sie...mit ihm...das ist nicht fair


----------



## CBB (9 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

beach is fun...


----------



## Biggedibagedi (10 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Ich will auch


----------



## realsacha (6 März 2014)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*



trallla schrieb:


> :WOW:Noch 5 Jahre und ich bin Zielgruppe..




*Noch 20 Kilo und ich auch!*

:WOW:


----------



## wobl (7 März 2014)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Sind schon irgendwie ein merkwürdiges Paar .


----------



## neojs (17 März 2014)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Den hat sie sich bestimmt wegen seiner Persönlichkeit geangelt ... Danke für die Bilder


----------



## güntherj (17 Mai 2014)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

Beneidenswerter Mann.


----------



## qwertasdfg (30 März 2016)

*AW: Hana Nitsche and her new 55-year-old boyfriend Russell Simmons enjoy the warm weather as they get close during a day at the beach in Miami 9.12.2012 x58 MQ/*

what a nice figure in her bikini


----------

